# Man of Action's New Mega Man Revealed



## BLsquared (May 26, 2016)

So it would appear that DHX held a press release recently unveiling the new design for the new "Mega Man" cartoon set to appear next year.





What do you guys think of the direction they are heading?

WARNING MY OPINION AHEAD:
Huh. Not exactly what I was expecting, but at the same time just what I expected.
To be honest, I can see bits of the overall Rockman legacy in the design, such as the Classic body type, X forearms and helmet, and EXE colors. And of course a lot of the design seems to fit the American slick-cartoon feel, like their previous works, which is just what they told us to expect in the first place. Perhaps this is not the Mega Man we want, or the Mega Man we need, but the Mega Man we deserve. Eh probably not, but I still kinda want to see where this goes before dooming it.
We should probably look to this as "another Blue Bomber", and not a replacement/revisit for the Classic series like the Archie comics were going for. Think about what EXE was. I mean, this is not as drastic of a change as that, but still going for kinda the same thing, just this time being done by an American studio rather than a Japanese one-
...
What are we fighting for again...?
Seriously, though, let's wait to see more before condemning it completely.

Source: http://deadline.com/2016/05/mega-man-animated-series-dhx-man-of-action-1201762975/
Thanks to TMMN for the heads up.

EDIT: Should I have posted this in News rather than TV?


----------



## nxwing (May 26, 2016)

MEGAMAN LOOKS LIKE SHIT!

Man of Action's the one behind Ben 10 and Gen. Rex, right?

The original Ben 10 was watchable, Alien Force barely and Omniverse is garbage


----------



## Trolling (May 26, 2016)

Still beter than the mighty no 9 design.


----------



## BLsquared (May 26, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Man of Action's the one behind Ben 10 and Gen. Rex, right?
> 
> The original Ben 10 was watchable, Alien Force barely and Omniverse is garbage


Yeah, that's them. They also did Unlimited Spider Man, which I thought was OK, but still not comparable to other iterations.


----------



## nxwing (May 26, 2016)

BLsquared said:


> Yeah, that's them. They also did Unlimited Spider Man, which I thought was OK, but still not comparable to other iterations.


Never knew they made that. Unlimited Spider Man was actually decent imo but not as great as the 60s (was it?) Piderman


----------



## gamefan5 (May 26, 2016)

Good lord, you can see the Ben 10 influence on the design haha.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 26, 2016)

Its okay, but not good. Atleast its better than the Mega Man fron Street Fighter X Tekken


----------



## BLsquared (May 26, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Its okay, but not good. Atleast its better than the Mega Man fron Street Fighter X Tekken


Wasn't that the Bad Box Art Mega Man?


----------



## kudofan (May 26, 2016)

This is going to suck balls.
Capcom is determined to kill this franchise...


----------



## BLsquared (May 26, 2016)

kudofan said:


> Capcom is determined to kill this franchise...


I think they may already be under the impression that it is dead, and this is them bringing it back to life.


----------



## kudofan (May 26, 2016)

BLsquared said:


> I think they may already be under the impression that it is dead, and this is them bringing it back to life.


I think you might be right. It really sucks though, Mega Man is my favorite franchise and I can't believe what's happened to it.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 26, 2016)

BLsquared said:


> Wasn't that the Bad Box Art Mega Man?


Yes


----------



## TVL (May 26, 2016)

I'm not the intended audience for this so it doesn't bother me, I actually think it's kind of funny. He should team up with the Mega Man that appeared on the cover of the first game.


----------



## GalladeGuy (May 26, 2016)

OH GOD MEGA MAN WHAT DID THEY DO TO YOU?!?!


----------



## T-hug (May 26, 2016)

I think it looks good, but of course everyone will hate it because it's new and slightly different.


----------



## kudofan (May 26, 2016)

T-hug said:


> I think it looks good, but of course everyome will hate it because it's new and slightly different.


If you think it looks good that's fine. You're entitled to your opinion.
If I didn't have anything to compare it to I might think it looks fine, it's the fact that they're taking an established franchise and changing it so much is why some people are so upset.


----------



## 3DSPoet (May 26, 2016)

He looks like he's 5 years old and, based on his design, the show is going to that crappy quasi-CG stuff that's been so popular lately.  Like RWBY and similar.  Either make it obvious CG, make it so realistic that you have to wonder if it's CG, or just go straight animation...there's nothing wrong with that! 

I imagine this will run along the same level of intelligence as most shows for kids these days...  But, meh....the pinnacle was the MegaMan/Mega X crossover episode in the original show!   The network battler/exe stuff has never interested me.


----------



## kudofan (May 26, 2016)

This seems relevant...


Spoiler


----------

